# what type of wire stripper do you recommend?



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

I am looking for suggestions or opinions on what type of wire stripper to buy, I only intend to use this tool occasionally at home around the house/shop .

I'm  considering a self adjusting type that  supposedly strips the wire effortlessly and very quickly but they all get mixed reviews, some love the automatic type  some like the old ones that you insert the wire in the right size cutting dies and pull manually which is what I currently have but I admit, mine is one of the cheaper ones that only cost a few bucks for the whole kit.
So I'd like to know what wire stripper you use and/or recommend?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2019)

Klein is very high quality, don't buy cheap ones.  

I like these for general use https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...tter-for-10-18-AWG-Solid-Wire-11045/100630729

And if I'm doing a lot of wiring like panel building I use these https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...-and-10-22-AWG-Stranded-Wire-11063W/204660476


----------



## davidcarmichael (Jul 14, 2019)

*Felo Automatic Wire Stripper*

Felo wire stripping tools offer superior quality for professionals.



*SKU:*​F62681*UPC:*​4007157626813*BRAND:*​Felo*MPN:*​62681


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

i use this type from the Snap-On Tools truck


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm sure Felo brand is one of the better one just for being German made , I probable would pay something like $60 plus by the time I have it delivered.
Jim, I don't do a lot of electrical wiring but I did look at that Katapult model, the only reason I stayed away was, being a left handed user I will most likely find it frustrating to switch hands to cut,it seems to me that most of these types of wire strippers are designed for right handed users .
How about Irwin 2078300? does any of you guy ever owned or used one?

https://www.amazon.com/IRWIN-VISE-G...Wire+Stripper&qid=1563131764&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

i have used those styles too, they work


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

Doc, the one in my last post probably strips wire the same way ,I like the fact I don't have to search for the right hole every time .


----------



## John O (Jul 14, 2019)

For solid house wiring I use my pocket knife.
Stranded automotive wire a cheep multi stripper/crimper.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2019)

John O said:


> For solid house wiring I use my pocket knife.


It is OK if you don't nick the wires, which is quite easy to do...  Nicked wires tend to break, sooner or later.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

John O said:


> For solid house wiring I use my pocket knife.
> Stranded automotive wire a cheep multi stripper/crimper.


I've used Exacto knife ,pocket knife, but then I know it is the wrong tool for the job although if I'm careful I usually get away with it but I my eye sight is not what it used to be and I feel it's about time to get something that I don't get hurt using.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 14, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> I'm sure Felo brand is one of the better one just for being German made , I probable would pay something like $60 plus by the time I have it delivered.
> Jim, I don't do a lot of electrical wiring but I did look at that Katapult model, the only reason I stayed away was, being a left handed user I will most likely find it frustrating to switch hands to cut,it seems to me that most of these types of wire strippers are designed for right handed users .
> How about Irwin 2078300? does any of you guy ever owned or used one?
> 
> ...



I have two strippers of this design and they both work great!  Irwin makes good tools I think you will be happy with these.

I had to have my 180 ft deep submersible well pump replaced.  When the kid whipped out his pocket knife  and stripped the 10 gauge wires powering the pump I made him cut the ends off and do it again properly.  If you don't care about the quality of your work or how long it lasts a knife is just fine.  If it is a critical application or very expensive to get to you had darned sure better know how to strip a wire properly!  The wiring to the old pump failed right at the connection between the pump wires and the power wires, it just broke after ~20 years.   Want to bet if the original installer used a proper wire stripper or a pocket knife?


----------



## davidcarmichael (Jul 14, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i use this type from the Snap-On Tools truck
> 
> View attachment 298382


Looks almost identical to the Felo though the Felo has a built-in wire cutter. Made in Germany. 
View attachment 298388

Cost me $21.86 inc carriage and tax.


----------



## bill70j (Jul 14, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> Klein is very high quality, don't buy cheap ones.
> 
> I like these for general use https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...tter-for-10-18-AWG-Solid-Wire-11045/100630729
> 
> And if I'm doing a lot of wiring like panel building I use these https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...-and-10-22-AWG-Stranded-Wire-11063W/204660476


I have the second one - the Klein Katapult, and it works great.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2019)

Just about all mechanical strippers will nick the wire a little.  If you really want to be a perfectionist, use a knife but slit lengthwise, then peel the insulation back and use diagonal cutters to nip off the insulation- nicking the wire lengthwise weakens the wire far less, but no professional electrician would dream of doing it this way, it takes way too long


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 14, 2019)

I have various wire stripper but just use my diagonal pliers most of the time.  If you squeeze gently so as not to contact the wire, you can strip the insulation without nicking the wire.  I grind my diagonal pliers jaws so they are flat on the outside for flush cutting and sharpen them to cut a hair,  I strip with the flat side to the end of the wire.
Teflon insulation can be really difficult.  I usually use my needle nose pliers to crush the insulation and then I can peel back the two pieces and trim them with my diagonal pliers.
For fine gauge wires, I will use my soldering iron to melt the insulation at the separation point.  I can usually pull the insulation off with my fingernails.  No chance of nicking the wire.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Jul 14, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> I am looking for suggestions or opinions on what type of wire stripper to buy, I only intend to use this tool occasionally at home around the house/shop .



======================================================

My dad always had this style of wire stripper. If I recall right, he had used them in 1947, when he built our first TV.  I was 4 years old and helped him pick out the resistors, based on the color code.  At some point in the 1950s, they got dropped and broke the casting. He patched them with a metal strap. I inherited them in 73, but by then, they were in pretty sad shape.  I replaced them with the same type.  At this time, I have of them. Use them all the time.  I think they are still made today by several companies.  ----- John

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HO...=372692237682b390e3b810e744ffb1de96c8a53fb133


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

I guess the pattern on that HLOUB is long expired, the Klein Katapult is the closest to the original as far as I can see, others also make some cheaper versions of it including some with plastic handles that seem to break after a couple of uses.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 14, 2019)

RJSakowski said:


> I have various wire stripper but just use my diagonal pliers most of the time.  If you squeeze gently so as not to contact the wire, you can strip the insulation without nicking the wire.  I grind my diagonal pliers jaws so they are flat on the outside for flush cutting and sharpen them to cut a hair,  I strip with the flat side to the end of the wire.


So you basically made your own wire stripper ,I have found something similar to your cutter that Lee Valley sells by NWS ,very simple in design but I bet it'll work as consistently as anything out there.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2019)

Agree with RJ, for stranded teflon wire I do the lengthwise slit and peel, but I don't use teflon wire that often


----------



## Z2V (Jul 15, 2019)

I have used these from Thomas & Betts for some 30 plus years. They accurately strip wire at specific gauges without over cutting. They also crimp insulated and non insulated terminals and cut bolts from 4-40 to 10-32. The long handles offer good leverage when cutting wire and crimping terminals.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 15, 2019)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> ======================================================
> 
> My dad always had this style of wire stripper. If I recall right, he had used them in 1947, when he built our first TV.  I was 4 years old and helped him pick out the resistors, based on the color code.  At some point in the 1950s, they got dropped and broke the casting. He patched them with a metal strap. I inherited them in 73, but by then, they were in pretty sad shape.  I replaced them with the same type.  At this time, I have of them. Use them all the time.  I think they are still made today by several companies.  ----- John
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HOLUB-IND-INC-Hi-Speed-Automatic-Wire-Strippers-8-to-22-AWG-USA-Tool/372692237682?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item56c6303d72:g:3usAAOSwYUZdCUwt:sc:USPSFirstClass!17403!US!-1&enc=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&checksum=372692237682b390e3b810e744ffb1de96c8a53fb133


I have the same style strippers, badged Speedex.


----------



## coherent (Jul 15, 2019)

I know lot of folks say buy high quality etc etc, but while I have a couple of very nice "automatic" wire strippers that work fine, a few years ago I bought a couple pair of harbor freight hand strippers for really cheap during a sale. They are sharp, work great and are what I grab 99% of the time. <$5
Sometimes simple is just well... simpler.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 15, 2019)

I've owned so many wire strippers... all of the above.  First, it depends on what kind of work you're doing.  Solid wire and romex is, ultimately, insensitive about how it is stripped.  Stranded wire, especially fine strands and silicone jacketed wire found in electronics and automotive are what I do most, and are the most sensitive to strip.  I've circular filed all the automatic types, and now only use the type that @coherent posted above.  Sometimes, if I am doing a lot of a single wire size, I'll use the simple single notch/adjustable stop type from Klein or Excel.  I do a lot of soldering, and have a 3-iron station permanently set up in my basement.  I didn't arrive at this conclusion by doing wiring once in a while.  Keep it simple stripper.

Edit:  If you are doing mil-spec crimps for Canon/ITT/Amphenol type connectors, the only stripper allowed is the single notch adjustable stop type.  Just sayin'.


----------



## aliva (Jul 15, 2019)

I've had theses for over 30 years still working great made by Ideal


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you all for your comments, I  bought the Irwin adjustable wire stripper but after reading here how easy and reliable it is to use the manual type ,I found out HD sells  Klein wire strippers as online exclusive  for under $8,,,, it is out of stock right now but I'll get one for my tool box when they are back in stock.:



			https://www.homedepot.ca/product/klein-tools-wire-stripper-cutter-16-26-awg-stranded/1000421425


----------



## royesses (Jul 25, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> I'm sure Felo brand is one of the better one just for being German made , I probable would pay something like $60 plus by the time I have it delivered.
> Jim, I don't do a lot of electrical wiring but I did look at that Katapult model, the only reason I stayed away was, being a left handed user I will most likely find it frustrating to switch hands to cut,it seems to me that most of these types of wire strippers are designed for right handed users .
> How about Irwin 2078300? does any of you guy ever owned or used one?
> 
> ...


Ken, I have the Irwin version. Maybe had it about 4 years. It has worked great for me. I've done 22 gauge to 10 gauge with it and never a problem.
I also have Ideal auto strippers that have always been sticky and would not recommend them.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 25, 2019)

royesses said:


> Ken, I have the Irwin version. Maybe had it about 4 years. It has worked great for me. I've done 22 gauge to 10 gauge with it and never a problem.
> I also have Ideal auto strippers that have always been sticky and would not recommend them.
> 
> Roy


Hi Roy,  I also like the Irwin cutter/stripper very much. I was reluctant to buy it at first  mainly for the few bad reviews that I had read  on Amazon, and a couple on YouTube, complaints like " the springs broke after one use" or "this cutter can not cut smaller gauges " but after I tried it myself, I found it to be a very capable tool, so I fully understand why you like it.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Jul 25, 2019)

The Felo above cost me $23.58  from Ebay.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Jul 25, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> I've used Exacto knife ,pocket knife, but then I know it is the wrong tool for the job although if I'm careful I usually get away with it but I my eye sight is not what it used to be and I feel it's about time to get something that I don't get hurt using.


$23.58  from Ebay.


----------



## royesses (Jul 25, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> Hi Roy,  I also like the Irwin cutter/stripper very much. I was reluctant to buy it at first  mainly for the few bad reviews that I had read  on Amazon, and a couple on YouTube, complaints like " the springs broke after one use" or "this cutter can not cut smaller gauges " but after I tried it myself, I found it to be a very capable tool, so I fully understand why you like it.



Hi Ken, I have found the same thing. I guess the ones who couldn't strip small gauge wire didn't read the instructions. It has been my go to for a long time. And it is not expensive for what you get.


----------



## jameslandry (Mar 28, 2021)

IRWIN VISE-GRIP is the ultimate handy wire stripper for me because it combines four tools into one: wire stripper, wire cutter, wire crimper, and pliers. It’s versatile enough because it’s designed to work with multiple wire sizes, from 10 to 22 AWG.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 28, 2021)

>>>IRWIN VISE-GRIP is the ultimate handy wire stripper<<<

I have the same tool made by CALTERM. Handiest stripper there is. Even strips the sheath off of station wire without damaging the insulated wires. https://www.calterm.com/en/p/66209/Automic-Stripper-Crimper
Aaron


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 28, 2021)

Since  you  folks like vintage tools, this stripper is at least 70 years old, maybe older. Made by General Cement Mfg. Co. in Rockford, Il. , it has "cable and wire stripper" stamped on the reverse.  Works perfect every time.


----------



## royesses (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been very happy with the Capri Tools stripper from Amazon. I've been using it to remove 2mm of insulation on 22 gauge wire. Never has fails. Also you can order different size blades for it and replacements.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01018CVM0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Roy


----------

